# Solved: N360_Backup - is this needed or something create it?



## rarodrig (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm running out of HDD space so I started trashing stuff. 

I found a folder "C:\N360_BACKUP" that's about 60GB out of a 285G available on HDD.

Can I trash it? Or is this something Win7 or HP created that I should leave alone?

Thanks


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is NORTON backup

Norton 360
See this please
http://community.norton.com/t5/Norton-360/N360-Backup/m-p/495018

whether you wish to TRASH it (delete it) depends of course on what backup you are using.


----------



## rarodrig (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks - I'll delete it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You are welcome
Hope you do not mind me saying but be careful - I have seen many problems posted after people got carried away and started deleting from the updates etc.


----------



## rarodrig (Aug 2, 2002)

I stopped using Norton 18 months ago and I'm now using an HP ext HDD with backup S/W.

Deleting that Norton B/U freed up 60G so I'll be good for a while.

Thanks


----------

